

Show HN: Am I Being Underpaid – Find the average salary of your team anonymously - pipermerriam
https://are-we-being-underpaid.herokuapp.com/

======
natsu90
Participant emails should be optional. I want to post this on Facebook group
instead, I don't have others email address.

~~~
pipermerriam
I thought about that and had the following two concerns.

1\. Prevent a malicious user from setting up a survey with only one other
person's email address. 2\. Ensure that everyone knows the full group that is
being surveyed by including the list in the email (so that they can not worry
about #1)

I can definitely see the value in being able to post a link somewhere and have
people be able to just follow it to report.

Got any suggestions on how to deal with or mitigate the exploitation of the
system in that manner?

I also can now see the downside in having everyone's email on the list. It
makes it feel less anonymous. Seems like you have to trade one for the other.
True anonymity and ensuring salary data doesn't leak.

------
pipermerriam
Source code: [https://github.com/pipermerriam/am-i-
underpaid](https://github.com/pipermerriam/am-i-underpaid)

